# things to think about



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 18, 2018)

If you're stupid enough to eat a pod you most likely won't live to the next election

Who's raising these fools?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If you're stupid enough to eat a pod you most likely won't live to the next election
> 
> Who's raising these fools?




People that voted for HIllary or Trump last election


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 18, 2018)

Here's a pod eater getting ready to vote..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 18, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > If you're stupid enough to eat a pod you most likely won't live to the next election
> ...



Kids follow others and I told our seven year old not to eat a Tide pod...she looked at me and said "I'm not stupid, mommy". 

She gets it


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 18, 2018)

LOL.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Hilarious!
Soap in the mouth used to be a punishment!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 19, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Dear WillHaftawaite
Teaching future voters not to eat Tide pods? Where does that fall on the list next to
1. teaching people the difference between state govt and federal jurisdiction
2. teaching people why you can't count on popular votes to decide the winner in an election based on electoral college votes
3. teaching people that a political belief is still a form of religious belief and should be treated the same as a creed
4. teaching people to pay for their own social programs if they want control over management, instead of relying on federal govt to manage personal decisions and choices

Did I just start too far off on the deep end?
Is that where I went wrong?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


>



Ha ha Ridgerunner 

Why do we park cars on a driveway,
but drive cars on a parkway?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



... Steven Wright is the KING of coming up with stuff like that!


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Emily.....Just a tad too deep for the average poster on here..(TEASING) but does have a ring of truth....LOL   steven


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Selivan (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 6, 2018)

I believe we are about to find out if this is accurate...


----------



## petro (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## petro (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Apr 4, 2018)

Soon will vote....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Tell that to the deer families with missing members-(no penis jokes p-l--e-a-s-e)


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## theliq (Dec 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Moronic Poste


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Aussie faggot


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I KNOW you NOT TO BE TOO BRIGHT,A FAGGOT IS A SELECTION OF "SWEETMEATS" WRAPPED IN A COWS STOMACH LINING,MUCH LIKE HAGGIS AND A DELICACY

your BORING COMMENT IS FROM TEXAS,WHERE ALL THE GAY TOXIC MASCULINE WANNABEES LIKE YOU SPEND MOST OF YOUR TIME "HUMPING THE BUM P...loser


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


^^^^^

Moronic poster


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 234942


Mind you if your love H said it,it would be OK Hossie,SEASONS GREETINGS...Steve


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Stop repeating what has already been said,about you


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 234942
> ...


Noooo! She sleeps with a gun and a knife in her nightstand.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 16, 2018)

theliq said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is, but I'll let it slide if you promise to do better next time.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 20, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



WillHaftawaite 
Let's have a contest to come up with the leftwing equivalent of this post.
Such as:
"Last midterm election, Democrats paid $70 billion to Beto to run against Cruz.
Not ONE of those dollars went toward creating medical schools on the border
to provide Jobs, Education and Universal Health Care. See the problem?"


----------

